# Isiah lurks in the darkness



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Exiled Isiah is itching for an encore
> 
> MIAMI -- Isiah Thomas thought he would be dead by age 20, so at 49 he offers no apologies for betting on himself. Exiled in Miami, haunted by his proximity to LeBron James, Thomas embraces his articles of blind faith like one would a baby in a storm.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/columns/story?columnist=oconnor_ian&id=5766026

Every Knick fan must be shaking in their pants.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

great player, good eye for talent,.... but bad managerial skills......

i dont know it's just something that is very likeable about isiah.... its hard to stay mad at him.... he's like the loveable loser in a way... it has to be that dam joker smile.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> i dont know it's just something that is very likeable about isiah.... its hard to stay mad at him.... he's like the loveable loser in a way... it has to be that dam joker smile.


I could not disagree more. He is highly unlikable. He is very thick headed, arrogant and has not learned from his mistakes. He was a horrific GM, but in his mind he did very little wrong as GM. He was a loser as a GM, a loser as a coach and is a loser in life.

It’s honestly so embarrassing as a knick fan that James Dolan likes this clown. Every NBA fan in the world is mocking us because we just can’t cut ties with this idiot.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Truknicksfan said:


> I could not disagree more. He is highly unlikable. He is very thick headed, arrogant and has not learned from his mistakes. He was a horrific GM, but in his mind he did very little wrong as GM. He was a loser as a GM, a loser as a coach and is a loser in life.
> 
> It’s honestly so embarrassing as a knick fan that James Dolan likes this clown. Every NBA fan in the world is mocking us because we just can’t cut ties with this idiot.


the thing with thomas his moves made sense, he was at 1st trying to build a team around houston but after that he was basically flipping talent.

capwise despite what people say he basically left the team in the same situation he inherited and thats a fact.

he simply paid for talent when most teams would have sat and waited to develop in the draft, a complete rebuild is what was needed(the core was aging and basically they kept acquiring aging and athletic vets to keep them afloat) but apparently Dolan didn't want that.

and what the avg. fan says doesn't interest me, there is a 23 page thread on the nba forum debating who is better amar'e or david lee?

sadly there are too many who think the better player is lee


----------

